# Fractal Design Define R4 Black mit 120mm Lüfter im Heck



## echterman (17. April 2013)

[font="Verdana, Helvetica"]Hallo,[/font]
[font="Verdana, Helvetica"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Helvetica"]ich überlege mir das Fractal Design Define R4 Black zu kaufen.[/font]
http://www.alternate...Define_R4_Black,_Gehaeuse/1010807/?

[font="Verdana, Helvetica"] [/font][font="Verdana, Helvetica"]Ich hätte zum Gehäuse eine Frage. [/font][font="Verdana, Helvetica"]In der Produktbeschreibung steht das im Heck ein 140mm Lüfter installiert ist aber nicht ob dort auch ein 120mm Lüfter installiert werden kann.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Helvetica"]Wenn ich mir Bilder vom Gehäuse anschaue dann fällt mir auf das die Bohrungen vom Seitenteil, wo 120mm/140mm Lüfter verbaut werden können,[/font][font="Verdana, Helvetica"]gleich aussehen wie die Bohrungen für den Lüfter im Heck. [/font]
[font="Verdana, Helvetica"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Helvetica"]Denn ich wollte den Antec H2O 620(hat 120mm Lüfter) verwenden und so installieren das die warme Luft hinten raus gedrückt wird.[/font]
http://www.alternate...KUeHLER_H2O_620,_Wasserkuehlung/824420/?

[font="Verdana, Helvetica"]Kann ich den Kühler so einbauen oder gibt es da Probleme?[/font]

[font="Verdana, Helvetica"]Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Helvetica"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Helvetica"]mfg da echterman[/font]
[font="Verdana, Helvetica"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Helvetica"]PS: den Support von Fractal hab ich auch schon kontaktiert habe aber bisher keine Rückmeldung erhalten.[/font]


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. April 2013)

Ich nehme an, dass man keinen 120mm-Lüfter einbauen kann.

Überall da, wo man auch den 120mm-Lüfter verwendne kann, wird es aufgelistet.



> zwei 140-mm-Lüfter oder 120-mm-Lüfter im Oberteil einbaubar, hier werden auch 240/280-mm-Radiatoren unterstützt; ein 140-mm-Lüfter im Seitenteil einbaubar; ein 140-mm- oder 120-mm-Lüfter am Gehäuseboden einbaubar;





> Vorderseite: Reset-Taster befindet sich hinter einer aufklappbaren Frontklappe; ein 140-mm-Lüfter vorhanden sowie ein weiterer 140-mm oder 120-mm-Lüfter einbaubar





> Rückseite Besonderheiten Netzteilöffnung; ATX-Blende; ein 140-mm-Lüfter



Es ist doch schon ein Lüfter in der Rückseite eingebaut. Da geht kein 2. Lüfter.


----------



## echterman (17. April 2013)

Ich glaube ich habe mich nicht ganz verständlich ausgedrückt. Der Plan ist das ich den 140mm Lüfter hinten ausbaue und vorne einbaue. So wären vorne zwei 140mm Lüfter die Luft rein ziehen.
Demnach wäre hinten der Lüfterslot frei.

Den Antec H2O 620 wollte ich dort einbauen mit 2 120mm Silent Lüftern. Meine Frage ist einfach ob ich hinten einen 120mm Lüfter montieren kann.

Zur Veranschaulichung habe ich hier Bilder vom Gehäuse und habe die Stelle mit den Bohrungen markiert, damit klar wird was ich meine.

[attachment=13191:R4-01b.jpg]


[attachment=13192:R4-02b.jpg]


Auf den Bildern sieht man sehr schön das die Bohrungen für den Lüfterslot im Seitenteil die gleichen sind wie beim hinteren Lüfterslot.

Nochmal meine Frage: Kann man bei Define R4 Black hinten einen 120mm Lüfter einbauen anstelle eines 140mm Lüfters.

Ich hoffe ich konnte das ganze etwas besser darstellen.

mfg da echterman


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. April 2013)

Da es explizit erwähnt wird, wenn ein 120mm Lüfter passt, und bei der Rückseite es nicht erwähnt wird, wird dort nur ein 140mm Lüfter passen.

Und aus dem Datenblatt:


> Maximum rear fans 1
> Rear fans diameters supported 140 mm


----------



## Qreaa (17. April 2013)

Kann es sein, dass entweder die Bilder oder die Beschreibung falsch ist?
Laut Datenblatt kann man im Deckel wahlweise 2x140mm oder 2x120mm einbauen. Auf den Bildern sieht man allerdings nur Bohrungen für 2x140mm. Oder steckt man die Schrauben dann einfach durchs Honeycombmuster durch und benutzt die dann als Bohrung?

Die Beschreibung sagt, dass man hinten im Gehäuse nur 1x140mm einbauen kann, 1x120mm aber nicht. Wenn man sich die Bilder anguckt sieht man aber, dass zumindest gescheite Bohrungen für 1x140mm und 1x120mm auf der Rückseite vorhanden sind.

Also du kannst jetzt entweder die Antwort vom Support abwarten in der Hoffnung, dass die dir Gewissheit bringen oder aber du bestellst das Gehäuse auf gut Glück und schickst es dann zurück, weil die Bilder wohl anscheinend nicht passend waren und sie dir was "falsches" verkauft haben.


----------



## echterman (17. April 2013)

ich werde mir das Gehäuse einfach bestellen mit dem CPU Kühler. wenn es wirklich so sein sollte das man hinten keinen 120er Lüfter einbaun kann, dann kann ich den kühler immernoch im deckel einbaun.
ich schreib dann hier rein was meine praxis versuche gezeigt haben.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. April 2013)

also hinten sind 120er löcher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



seite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (17. April 2013)

Imo ist es aber wesentlich wichtiger, heiße Luft massig herauszublasen als massig Luft, die eh nicht kalt ist, hereinzuholen.
Die Luft erwärmt sich drinnen schneller, als das neue kühlere Luft hereingeaugt werden kann (egal was für Lüfter).
Daher ist es besser hinten zum Abzug den größtmöglichen Lüfter zu verbauen.


----------



## Qreaa (18. April 2013)

Dann müsste er sich aber nen deutlich teureren CPU-Kühler kaufen. 
Und die warme Luft müsste eigentlich durch den 120mm Lüfter + die Löcher im Deckel von alleine schnell genug aus dem Gehäuse finden, oder nicht?


----------



## Xidish (18. April 2013)

Kann das nicht so richtig erkennen - kann man hier unten noch Lüfter anbringen?
Bei meinem Gehäuse - Bit Shenobi - ziehe ich von vorne (1) und unten (2) Luft an und blase sie hinten (1) und oben (1) raus.
Das in Klammern sind die Anzahl der Lüfter (meine, alles sind 120er).
Mein CPU Lüfter passt gerade so in das Gehäuse und bläst die Luft nach hinten raus.

Alles kühlt "bestens" und ist dennoch relativ leise.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. April 2013)

Aber vlt sind die vorverbauten lüfter wie meistens einfach mist und zu laut.

faustregel ist aber gleich oder +1 lüfter raus wie rein. das sorgt für luftbewegung im gehäuse. mit nur einem raus passiert da nichts. die lüft pfeift dann durch die ritzen einfach seitlich rein statt am cpu vorbeizuwehen.


----------



## exill (18. April 2013)

Ich habe selber das R4. Vorne ist wie ein Plastik Teil wo man Problemlos die Lüfter einbauen kann.
Die R4 Lüfter sind super. Leise und effizient, also da kann man echt nicht meckern. Wenn man natürlich das maximale rausholen will (so wie ich) dann holt man sich bessere Lüfter, nen paar Noctua oder Corsair etc.
Den besten Airflow ergibt sich durch Vorne und unten Luft rein und Oben, Seite und Oben Luft raus. Generell ist es besser mehr Exhaust (also Luft raus) als Intake zu haben.
Wenn du dich also Entscheiden musst immer mehr exhaust als intake.


----------



## Night2010 (21. April 2013)

echterman schrieb:


> ich werde mir das Gehäuse einfach bestellen mit dem CPU Kühler. wenn es wirklich so sein sollte das man hinten keinen 120er Lüfter einbaun kann, dann kann ich den kühler immernoch im deckel einbaun.
> ich schreib dann hier rein was meine praxis versuche gezeigt haben.



Mach dir keinen Kopf, du kannst hinten wie man auf den Bildern sieht 120mm Lüfter einbauen.
Wenn man 140mm einbauzen kann, dann sind zu 99% auch Bohrungen für 120mm da.

Und liebe leute, ihr solltet mal lesen, oder zumindest google benutzen. Dann hättet ihr schnell herrausgefunden das er eine Wasserkühlung für die CPU nutzen möchte.


> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Antec/KUeHLER_H2O_620,_Wasserkuehlung/824420/?



^^Alles Kopieren


----------



## Xidish (21. April 2013)

Night2010 schrieb:


> Und liebe leute, ihr solltet mal lesen, oder zumindest google benutzen. Dann hättet ihr schnell herrausgefunden das er eine Wasserkühlung für die CPU nutzen möchte.


Haben wir gelesen - steht doch auch oben. 
Nur Du scheinst überlesen zu haben, daß er einen Lüfter für die Hinterseite sucht und sich darüber unsicher war,
ob das so mit welchem Lüfter geht - daher seine Frage hier und die Diskussion.


----------



## Night2010 (22. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Haben wir gelesen - steht doch auch oben.
> Nur Du scheinst überlesen zu haben, daß er einen Lüfter für die Hinterseite sucht und sich darüber unsicher war,
> ob das so mit welchem Lüfter geht - daher seine Frage hier und die Diskussion.


Das meinte ich.


Qreaa schrieb:


> Dann müsste er sich aber nen deutlich teureren CPU-Kühler kaufen.
> Und die warme Luft müsste eigentlich durch den 120mm Lüfter + die Löcher im Deckel von alleine schnell genug aus dem Gehäuse finden, oder nicht?



Er möchte auf dem Radi (da es ein 120mm ist) 2 120mm Lüfter drauf schrauben und diesen dann hinten dran machen.
Und das ist eben ohne Probleme möglich. Wobei 2x120mm eigentlich Quatsch ist.

Schlauer wäre es sich den Kühler mit 240mm Radi zu kaufen und diesen direkt im Deckel zu verschrauben.


----------

